# Curado G going bye bye?



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Read on TFF that Shimano has put Curado G into promo sales and will not be supplying anymore. Anyone in the know that can confirm or deny this?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I got the email from marketing a couple days ago stating this.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Shimano should be ashamed of even downgrading the Curado line to the G series and thinking that fishermen wouldn't notice to begin with.

I think that this move helped accelerate Lew's to where it is today. A lot of fishermen chose to give the Lew's reels a try instead of continuing with the Curado line, myself included. I still have a pile of Curados, but my last three purchases have been Lew's. Most of the former Curado fishermen that I know have moved to Lew's as well.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Good riddance. The "G" series was never good from the start. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> Shimano should be ashamed of even downgrading the Curado line to the G series and thinking that fishermen wouldn't notice to begin with.
> 
> I think that this move helped accelerate Lew's to where it is today. A lot of fishermen chose to give the Lew's reels a try instead of continuing with the Curado line, myself included. I still have a pile of Curados, but my last three purchases have been Lew's. Most of the former Curado fishermen that I know have moved to Lew's as well.


Don't worry. Shimano is working on something to get their Curado name back.
They almost screwed up the Chronarch line last year ... *wink*


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The G model has been discontinued. Something new is coming at the end of February...


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Curado Ci4+ sounds good to me ...

It needs to get its market share back from Tatula!


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The Tatula is not affecting us at all.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Dan Thorburn said:


> The Tatula is not affecting us at all.


I know you probably can't discuss it publically, but I would bet that Lews took a fair sized chunk of sales away from Shimano. The thing is, I just can't understand how lews got so popular and so many folks rant and rave on them in the forums. They are just another version of the same Korean reel several other brands were already selling. They have the same problems all those reels do, but folks act like they are a lot better somehow. And now, we are going to get yet anothe rversion of the same Korean **** from Duckett.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Pro Reel said:


> I know you probably can't discuss it publically, but I would bet that Lews took a fair sized chunk of sales away from Shimano. The thing is, I just can't understand how lews got so popular and so many folks rant and rave on them in the forums. They are just another version of the same Korean reel several other brands were already selling. They have the same problems all those reels do, but folks act like they are a lot better somehow. And now, we are going to get yet anothe rversion of the same Korean **** from Duckett.


I'm not sure by what you mean about people ranting and raving about Lews reels. I fish the few I have very hard and know many other fishermen that do as well. Can't say I know of a single problem out of any of them.

Korean made or not, their quality hasn't lacked in any area that I've seen. Granted, I fish almost exclusively freshwater now. I can't speak on saltwater durability. What quality issues have you personally witnessed?

My rod box is mostly filled with shimanos (Calais, Calcutta TEDC, Calcutta and Curado), but I do feel that Lews is a lot of reel for the money. I can easily see why Lews has gained the market share they have especially when you consider the garbage that Shimano released under the Curado G series name (which I own as well).


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> I'm not sure by what you mean about people ranting and raving about Lews reels. I fish the few I have very hard and know many other fishermen that do as well. Can't say I know of a single problem out of any of them.
> 
> Korean made or not, their quality hasn't lacked in any area that I've seen. Granted, I fish almost exclusively freshwater now. I can't speak on saltwater durability. What quality issues have you personally witnessed?
> 
> My rod box is mostly filled with shimanos (Calais, Calcutta TEDC, Calcutta and Curado), but I do feel that Lews is a lot of reel for the money. I can easily see why Lews has gained the market share they have especially when you consider the garbage that Shimano released under the Curado G series name (which I own as well).


Would you say the same thing about the bass pro reels? Or about Pflueger reels, or abu garcia reels, or do you think your lews are somehow better than those? Thats what I'm talking about. Why do so many seem to think the lews is great when they don't think those other reels are great? The fact is , they are the same exact reels with different side covers. They are all built in the same factory with the same internal parts. As for quality issues, they all have the same junk clutch bar from the thumb bar to the clutch. It's nylon and slowly twists until the thumbar gets looser and looser. None of them use a bearing to support the pinion gear, they all still use outdated technology with the 3 spool bearing system that has contact with the pinion gear, Thats with the exception of the ones that tried a split spool shaft that isn't anywhere close to as good as Daiwas split design. The external mag dials on all the magnetic brake reels from all those brands ar the same cheap plastic ramp system with little clips and all it takes is one good bump to break a tab and then the dial sinks in to the side plate until it breaks the rest of the way off. They all use the same junk brake tabs for the centrifugal versions that are shaped like a blade instead of a tube and therefore cut a groove into the brake ring that is to deep to be removed with normal polishing. They still use outdated brass brake rings which they know get those grooves cut into them instead of switching to the better stainless steel rings that other brands use.
On the plus side, there multi disk drag systems are great and they use carbon fiber on most of the top reels or teflon on the lower versions, both of which seem to work a lot better than other brands washers do. They use universal sizing on crankshafts so customers can easily swap handles from brand to brand or use custom handles that are less expensive due tht fact that they fit so many reels.
I don't hate the Korean reels, I like a lot of the versions or parts of them. I hate to see people bash one and rave about another when they are the same reels in different side covers. Lews didn't design these reels. The dude that owns the brand bought the name from the lews family and then custom ordered his reels from the same factory that all those other brands deal with. Alll they design is what they want there side covers and emblems to look like. Everything else is options each brand picks from a catalogue.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I can't speak about the Bass Pro reels because I've never owned one. Yes, I own Abu and Pflueger, and the Pflueger didn't hold up. 

There are numerous industries that utilize the same factory to produce various brands of products. It's also very likely that they utilize many of the same core components, however it doesn't mean that all of the products are exactly the same. The reels are designed individually to varying tolerances. Some tighter than others. 

Regarding the nylon and plastic components, I don't have a problem with them. If they break, replace them. They are lightweight and plenty strong. I own numerous firearms made of similar materials without a single hick up, ever. I haven't experienced this thumb bar problem that you mentioned, nor has any of the other Lews fishermen that I know. All of whom fish much more frequently than the average fisherman. 

Regarding the brass vs stainless brake rings, I'll take brass any day. Stainless will rust, brass will not. I have had one brass ring on an old curado SF develop the grooves. It still casts plenty well today and has been moved to my saltwater gear. 

A lot of the statements you made as facts are actually your opinions. I'm an engineer and understand theory and design all to well, but I prefer to rely on real world performance/experience.


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> I can't speak about the Bass Pro reels because I've never owned one. Yes, I own Abu and Pflueger, and the Pflueger didn't hold up.
> 
> There are numerous industries that utilize the same factory to produce various brands of products. It's also very likely that they utilize many of the same core components, however it doesn't mean that all of the products are exactly the same. The reels are designed individually to varying tolerances. Some tighter than others.
> 
> ...


I'm also a civil engineer / Road and Bridge design. Not sure of your degree. In my spare time I run a reel repair business and work on hundreds of reels every year. I see all the problems I mentioned and more. These are not opinions but proven facts. You should try measuring those tolerances you mentioned. It's not true. I swap those parts back and forth between reels all the time. they are the same parts. As you step up in price range, they use better materials and coatings for those same parts, but they are still the same parts. As for the stainless brake rings. They are not regular old 440 steel. They are of the 440 class but have a lot more corrsion resistance than traditional 440. Out of thousands of Shimano reels I have worked on, and many with serious corrosion issues due to neglect, I have never seen a corroded stainless brake ring. I do however see lots of corroded brass rings.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I was just reading about the Curado and Citica 200 D's, E's, and G's... I remember when the E series came out, and everyone was ranting and raving how Shimano made a mistake... Now they love the E series, and they hate the G series.... I have read extensively and used both E's and G's, what exactly was the gripe about the G series. I know the G Series Citica was packed with a bunch of great features, and the Curado had a few more, so what exactly was wrong with the two different series?


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

I know one of the problems I have seen working at a tackle shop and repairing reels daily, is that the star drag nut will weld itself to the drive stem when exposed to salt and left up. This is strictly user caused, but of course the user always "thoroughly cleans their reels." I'll still take a G model curado over a Lew's or Revo any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Lexy1 said:


> Don't worry. Shimano is working on something to get their Curado name back.
> 
> They almost screwed up the Chronarch line last year ... *wink*


You were right! The new Curado is one sweet little reel!

For anyone that actually liked the G series Curados, they will be marked down to $99 at Bass Pro next week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

